# screen command



## nedry (Apr 10, 2022)

Hi I have been using the screen command ie port: sysutils/screen (I always use compiled from the ports tree) and when compiled with the default options I noticed that it would not terminal emulate correctly programs such as: sysutils/htop , and the general display was corrupted, however when I recompiled with the ncurses lib as: "freebsd ncurses in port tree",  instead of the default, all terminal emulation and display is correct. Perhaps the default setting in make config should be the "freebsd ncurses in port tree", rather than the current default?
thanks,
nedry


----------



## jbo (Apr 10, 2022)

I think this is a question best directed directly the maintainer. You can find the maintainer's e-mail address in the port Makefile (also shown at freshports.org).
As far as my personal experience goes, port default options are usually chosen very carefully with good reasoning. I'm sure the maintainer can share information on that. Sometimes it's also just a simple manner of reducing minimal-dependencies.

Choosing different port options is usually one of the main reason to build your own ports. There are also tools available to setup a build server so you can install your "custom compiler" ports on multiple clients without having to build locally each time. A popular one would be sysutils/poudriere. It's very easy to setup. Some people also run it on their desktop machine.


----------



## nedry (Apr 10, 2022)

I have contacted the maintainer lets see if anything comes of it.


----------

